# How to paint ceiling without removing recessed light trims



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

These trim rings are easily removed by unhooking 2 springs. You won't be electrocuted. You could remove 6 rings for the time to mask one.
Your idea _will_ work, though.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Ron6519,

Thanks but I really don't want to tamper with the trims.



Ron6519 said:


> These trim rings are easily removed by unhooking 2 springs. You won't be electrocuted. You could remove 6 rings for the time to mask one.
> Your idea _will_ work, though.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I just paint around them as you did with the primer. To get the "continuous" look you are after, trim around them right before you get to them with your roller. In other words, don't cut them in before you start rolling. This causes the paint to dry well before you get to the cans with your roller. In this way, you maintain a "wet edge" and you won't get overlap marks like you did with your primer. 

Sometimes you can get a putty knife to slide under them and this gives you just enough space to circle them with your loaded paint brush.

And, nothing wrong with your masking plan.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I think you are making an easy job more difficult but to each his own.

Most of the trim rings pull down before the spring is released so try putting a small wedge on each side to hold them down while you paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May take a whole 30 sec. to remove the whole trim ring then you can roll the whole thing.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Depends on the type of cans. The ones with springs holding them in can be a PITA to take down and install. Not really a bid deal if you've done it a lot, but still. 

If you have the type of cans held in by tension wires instead of springs, they are a lot easier to deal with. If you don't want to take them all the way out, the ones on tension wires can be pulled down a couple inches and left there. All you have to do is push them back up flush after painting. 

It would be worth a try to pull one down a little and see what kind they are before doing a whole bunch of masking. Just grab the ring on both sides and gently and slowly pull it down a little. 

If you feel resistance pulling the can back to the ceiling, you have the spring type. Leave it alone if you don't want to remove them, or maybe use some type of wedge as suggested. Though I'm not sure how well that would work. 

If the can comes down with little resistance or force pulling it back to the ceiling, you have the tension wire kind. If that's the case you can pull them down a few inches till the wire length runs out, and leave them there. Makes it easier to paint around them without taking them all the way out. When your done, just push them back gently.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I really appreciate the feedback. I'm still trying to come up with an easy strategy. I'll let you know how things turn out.


----------

